# your guess is as good as mine



## viajero_canjeado

同學們好!

這個(有時候有點諷刺的)句子怎麼翻成中文?

[During a phone call]
A: Is Tom there?
B: No, he isn't.
A: When'll he be back?
B: Your guess is as good as mine.

應該直接翻譯不會適合吧? 『我猜得跟你一樣模糊』?


----------



## BODYholic

谁晓得 / 谁知道 


posted via mobile


----------



## Ghabi

I'd say: 你问我,我问谁去?


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Ghabi said:


> I'd say: 你问我,我问谁去?



好像這個說法蠻口語的。 你可以解釋一下它邏輯上的意義給我聽嗎? 例如說，換句話說：『你問我的問題，我應該去哪裡問誰才知道答案呢?』


----------



## BODYholic

那逻辑非常简单。就是叫你别问,就算问了也是白问。我们这里也常用,只是把"去"字给省略吧了。


posted via mobile


----------



## Ghabi

viajero_canjeado said:


> 換句話說：『你問我的問題，我應該去哪裡問誰才知道答案呢?』


It's like saying "你來問我,那我找誰來問呢?" You see it can be quite sarcastic: "Am I supposed to know more about that than you do?" "I'm every bit as clueless as you're!"


----------



## CatherineQiu

*I would translate like this: 我也不知道啊。According to the dialogue, I think it suitable to translate like this.*


----------



## GamblingCamel

CatherineQiu said:


> *I would translate like this: 我也不知道啊。According to the dialogue, I think it suitable to translate like this.*


Interesting discussion.  A variety of options.
Welcome to the forum, Catherine.


----------



## bamboobanga

你问我，我问谁去 might sound a bit impatient ..


----------



## GamblingCamel

bamboobanga said:


> 你问我，我问谁去 might sound a bit impatient ..


Yeah, even I who knows very little Chinese can hear the impatience and sarcasm in that remark.  But it's a phrasing that's useful to know. 
Maybe Tom's a sly, irresponsible jerk who slips out of the house whenever there are chores to be done.

Bamboo, it's nice to have a Californian in this forum. There are too many time gaps when everybody's sleeping in China.


----------



## CatherineQiu

GamblingCamel said:


> Interesting discussion. A variety of options.
> Welcome to the forum, Catherine.


----------



## junxi3q

Basically, it means 'I don't have a better idea than yours'. The English sentence can be used on many occasions, but when it comes to Chinese, it requires a little modification in translation.

In this given context, 'during a phone call', it means 'I don't know either.' So you can translate it as “我也不知道”, or “谁知道啊” meaning 'who knows?' or 'God knows.' To show your impatience, you can simply put it the way Ghabi suggests.

In short, you can translate it in many ways according to the speaker's mood and attitude (Is he patient? Is he upset about this call? etc).


----------



## bamboobanga

GamblingCamel said:


> Bamboo, it's nice to have a Californian in this forum. There are too many time gaps when everybody's sleeping in China.




The communication between two distinct cultures does take time..  

don't trust my clock though, lol |-p


----------



## Etonlan

CatherineQiu said:


> *I would translate like this: 我也不知道啊。According to the dialogue, I think it suitable to translate like this.*


I think so.


----------



## kobe888

CatherineQiu said:


> *I would translate like this: 我也不知道啊。According to the dialogue, I think it suitable to translate like this.*


For those who are still confused, this is the right answer.


----------

